# Deactivated



## Reno73 (Sep 18, 2017)

I got deactivated yesterday because of I tapped "I've arrive" but was unable to make deliveries for all or part of your block. I never received any of those warning emails about customer expectations either. But I do know of two occasions that were most likely the result of this decision. On one occasion I was at the warehouse and was trying to log in but it wasn't letting me it was saying I still needed to drive to the location, I was at the location. I tried to use the help button to mark I've arrive but gps isn't working but it was greyed out so I immediately called support. I was in the phone with support while they tried to log me in and after 10 minutes she asked me to have the warehouse manager click me in which he did. I also sent support an email immediately explaining the situation just to cover my a**. I never got a delivery it was a one hour block. The next issue was about a week ago when my app literally quit working in the middle of a delivery block. I had two stops left and had to call support while using my google maps app to get to my next two stops. I luckily had warehouse packages with the addresses on them but I also had New Seasons orders which don't have addresses attached so support helped me figure out those packages and for that block I got everything delivered on time. But my app still wasn't working and I was scheduled for another 3.5 hour restaurant block. I called support back and told her what was going on. There was no way for me to forfeit my block because it wasn't letting me log on. Support manually logged me on because they also didn't have a way to forfeit my block and she thought that would be better and hopefully with trouble shooting we would get my app Working again. It finally did after an hour and I finished my block. I'm guessing during that hour I got deliveries but had no way to acknowledge them. Keep in mind I never received any emails from Amazon about these issues( warning emails) and I also sent Amazon support an email while speaking with support along with pictures I took of what the app was saying just to be proactive and to make sure it was documented. Here are pictures of what my app was saying. I appealed the deactivation and was curious what any of you think my chances are of getting reactivated?Also if by chance I don't can I ask to be reinstated after a certain time?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Are you talking about the "I've arrived but my GPS isn't working" button? Or something else?


----------



## Reno73 (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes that's correct


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

You did everything by the book by contacting support and explaining the situation. They will have recordings of it if they had to go back and investigate. You should definitely appeal the deactivation a month later if they upheld the deactivation today.


----------



## Reno73 (Sep 18, 2017)

So does the email come from a computer automated system? Do they not have access to my emails and calls to/from support before making this decision? Also shouldn't I have received those warning emails. I was literally shocked because I did do everything by the book unless it's something else that I am completely unaware of. Honestly I send emails to support all the time with any concerns I have . I'm just really bummed I got deactivated and have to play the waiting game.


uberer2016 said:


> You did everything by the book by contacting support and explaining the situation. They will have recordings of it if they had to go back and investigate. You should definitely appeal the deactivation a month later if they upheld the deactivation today.[/QUOTE


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

You only have 3 weeks to appeal and the survey link won't work after that. I've herd of some getting reactivated 3 days later, 2 weeks later and in my case it was 2 months later. Once you file the appeal they will tell you when to expect a decision. I waited for 2 weeks for a decision and they told me not happening. Your permently deactivated. Then two months later got reinstated out of the blue


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sounds like you need a new/different phone, your current one doesn't seem to be up to the job.


----------



## Reno73 (Sep 18, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Sounds like you need a new/different phone, your current one doesn't seem to be up to the job.


Nope...I have a brand new iphone7.


----------



## MaddMaxx (Jan 29, 2016)

Isn't the app only designed for Android??


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

MaddMaxx said:


> Isn't the app only designed for Android??


the app actually runs a lot smoother on iPhone for me, but it's impossible to grab blocks on an iPhone; for some reason, they're slightly delayed, so I use my Android to get blocks and then my iPhone to work the block.


----------



## Sushibar (Oct 10, 2017)

amazonflexguy said:


> You only have 3 weeks to appeal and the survey link won't work after that. I've herd of some getting reactivated 3 days later, 2 weeks later and in my case it was 2 months later. Once you file the appeal they will tell you when to expect a decision. I waited for 2 weeks for a decision and they told me not happening. Your permently deactivated. Then two months later got reinstated out of the blue


HI why were you originally deactivated?
Did you continue emailing after the original denial?


----------

